# Spinning reel recomended.



## HooknUp (May 29, 2011)

Do you have any model recommendations for a salt water angler, i fish mainly bays and generally use 10-12 pound test on all my reels. Thanks again.


----------



## kev2126 (Apr 14, 2006)

The Shimano Sahara is a great reel and pretty reasonable in price. I've caught 20+ lbs Kings and big Bull Reds on them without issue. Real smooth, strong drag and they hold up well to saltwater.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

stradic 3000 or stradic CI4 3000 Sustain and Stella of course

these are all excellent reels for saltwater


----------



## TroutHunter1 (Jul 22, 2010)

x2 x2 Capt Mullet!


----------



## dezal (Feb 8, 2010)

X2 x2 i have all the above. except the stella of course. Put the Brand new sustain to use today and man that thing is so smooth!! i love my CI4s due the lightness of the reel. All are great. 

On another note. I tried the Suffix 832 today. Man i love that line. Got the lime green color with my sustain from gander mountain. Great combination.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Suggestions*

X-2 on the above posts.I could throw in the Stradic 4000fi if you can handle the little extra weight and lots of reds are in mind..CVA34


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

Sahara is my go to spinning reel. Love it.


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

Check out the wright & mcgill sabalos, it has served me well.


----------



## Fishhead56 (Feb 4, 2007)

Saragosa 4000.
Last month on purpose and wanted to objective in comparing.
I put it head to head against the Battle 4000.
I fished the JP Griffon turny out of Port Mansfield with 2 days of hard pratice and 2 days of the Turny.
I fished the top water PAPPA Dog lure on both 4000's with 30lb Spider wire ultra cast.
The Battle did fine. But the Saragosa out performed that reel in several ways. 

my $.02
K2


----------



## HooknUp (May 29, 2011)

Thanks guys for all the input


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

The Stella 3000 I just bought (I've wanted it for years) is a "Rolex" of a reel. $730.00. The Sustains and the Stradics are way up there too. All that have been suggested are from the best company IMHO....ah so?


----------



## Fishhead56 (Feb 4, 2007)

*A photo*

Reel, lure & a fish



Fishhead56 said:


> Saragosa 4000.
> Last month on purpose and wanted to objective in comparing.
> I put it head to head against the Battle 4000.
> I fished the JP Griffon turny out of Port Mansfield with 2 days of hard pratice and 2 days of the Turny.
> ...


----------



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)

Penn Slammer. All metal frame, braid ready, ht-100 disc drag, long lasting stainless bearings.


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

wavespin dh-3000 37lbs of drag and engineered for braid, use them as my inland striper reels now and absolutely love them


----------

